# NC(ustom)BD - Hipster Fixie Shit



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 26, 2014)

After riding a cheap old recycled steel frame fixed gear for 2 years, I figured it was time to upgrade. I've been wanting to build a new bike for some time and figured it was the sort of thing I'd just keep telling myself I'd do, and just never get around to it, until today. This morning, I got it in my head to go and check out what kind of frames I could find at a few local shops, and more or less settled on grabbing a BLB La Piovra, then slowly buying parts and building it step by step. 

Then I went to see the good fellows at Velo iBike, and they were able to procure the exact frame I had in mind in exactly my size second-hand, for half the price of a new one. To boot, it came with the carbon fork and Sram Omnium crankset I would have ended up purchasing new anyway. With the ball already rolling and with a price tag at half as much as I was willing to spend, I decided to just go ahead and put the whole damn thing together today. So this is the final product:







First impressions: The thing is fvcking fast. The 48/16 gear ratio is perfect and it weighs a hell of a lot less than my old bike, while feeling substantially more solid. I've never ridden a bike with such an aggressive riding position, but I love it. No more bending elbows trying to get down low. I only got a chance to do 12 km on it today from the shop to my place, so I hope to have more thoughts about it soon.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 26, 2014)

I know nothing about fixed gear bikes. What's the story with those? Are the all the same gear, or are some higher/lower than others? What would it be equivalent to in a multiple gear bike? And why would someone get a fixed year bike (of this sort)?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 26, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I know nothing about fixed gear bikes. What's the story with those? Are the all the same gear, or are some higher/lower than others? What would it be equivalent to in a multiple gear bike? And why would someone get a fixed year bike (of this sort)?



I like fixed gears because they're super stripped down. The simpler a bike is, the less there is that can go wrong and need repairs. I don't really want to have to tune and clean my derailleurs and cassettes too often, so the easiest way to avoid that is to get rid of it. This is especially an issue for commuters and bike messengers who don't really have time to deal with that sort of shit. I won't be using this as a commuter too often (I don't plan on locking it up outside for any long periods of time), but luckily one of my jobs has security and indoor parking. Im holding onto my old cheap bike for that, and for bad/wet weather.

As far as gear ratios go, you can get a few different combinations. More teeth on the chain ring and less teeth on the cog = higher gear/more resistance. Mine in particular has a 48T chainring and a 16T cog. I'd say that's average to heavy, and you'll be mashing your pedals trying to get up to top speed, rather than spinning them trying to keep up with inertia. I think most serious road bikes would have a slightly higher gear up at the top end like my buddy's bike, which has a 52/13 (I think) ratio on the top gear, which he struggles getting up to speed with because of how much resistance there is.

The riding experience is also entirely different. I'd describe it as more visceral. You feel a lot more connected to the road when you can't coast. It also doesn't allow for lactic acid to build up between sprints.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 26, 2014)

Also, something I didn't mention is that fixed gears and frames with aggressive geometry like this are inspired by track cycling. Although if I wanted to take this to the track, I'd be required to lose the brake and switch out the bullhorn bars for drops.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice! Very cool you were able to build it yourself!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 26, 2014)

Very nice bike, I keep telling myself I'll get another Ultegra+ road bike in the future - I just always find other things in the way of dropping that kind of money on a bike.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 26, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Very nice bike, I keep telling myself I'll get another Ultegra+ road bike in the future - I just always find other things in the way of dropping that kind of money on a bike.



That's how I was about this for quite some time. It was never going to happen unless one morning, I woke up, decided I was going to do it and just go to the shop. Once you're on your way, there isn't really any talking yourself out of it haha.


----------



## asher (Jul 26, 2014)

Man that's a gorgeous looking machine.

What's the terrain like in Montreal?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 26, 2014)

asher said:


> Man that's a gorgeous looking machine.
> 
> What's the terrain like in Montreal?



Thanks, man.

The terrain isn't really anything special in Montreal, aside from the mountain in the middle of the island, pretty much right in the middle of downtown. I live in the Sud-Ouest, which is where the canal and ports are, and where the manufacturing sector used to be, so pretty much anything I need to go North for, I have to go uphill. There's a bike path that goes around the entire island and just happens to be about 1 km from my place, so I ride that a lot. Whether you're going East or West, it's pretty smooth sailing, and if you take it over the bridge to Parc Jean-Drapeau, you can bike the F1 course any day of the week, which is pretttty cool.


----------



## asher (Jul 26, 2014)

Not super hilly then? If I actually rode bikes that would be my reservation about doing something like this, because I live in a fairly hilly area and my work commute would not be so fun


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 26, 2014)

asher said:


> Not super hilly then? If I actually rode bikes that would be my reservation about doing something like this, because I live in a fairly hilly area and my work commute would not be so fun



There are a couple of hills I have to mash at the beginning of my commute, but nothing major. Personally, I don't mind taking on hills, but I think I'm just the kind of person that has to do things the hard way 

I know there's a pretty big fixed gear community in San Francisco, so I can't be the only one that likes the challenge.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes but Montreal has CRAZY DRIVERS. You are either a hero or insane to bike there.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 30, 2014)

ilyti said:


> Yes but Montreal has CRAZY DRIVERS. You are either a hero or insane to bike there.



Most likely the latter, I'd say


----------



## knispler (Jul 30, 2014)

Really nice bike. I am driving fixed for half a year now with a very old french frame and some new parts, I like to call her my street slut. But every time I see such a new, nice fixed gear bike, I want to build myself something new, too.


----------



## darren (Jul 30, 2014)

Damn&#8230; that's one hell of an upgrade! Gorgeous bike.


----------



## Alfrer (Jul 30, 2014)

What a beauty! But I would try 48/15 ratio, I'm getting pretty fast to the tempo limit with 48/16.


----------



## Omura (Jul 30, 2014)

Beautiful bike dude. 
I ride a road bike, because it's what I was into when I got it. 
having built up a single speed from an old road bike, and then having a jam on a fixie.
I definitely want one. My cycling mentality was always that if I'm not pedalling I'm either going too slow, or being lazy. I don't really like changing gears, I never do it. So I'm already in a good state of mind for it.
I'm not sure how safe I'll be brakeless tough. I've never crashed and having ridden a fixie I feel like there is a lot of control from my legs. But then having wearing legs will be like having slow brakes..


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 30, 2014)

^ I ride with a front brake. But I'm down for whatever allows me to ride harder.


----------



## SD83 (Aug 5, 2014)

Just tried going uphill at 38/14 and nearly died  (and it wasn't even that steep/long). I feel weak now  The bike looks awesome, but I still can't figure how one can ride one of these in hilly terrain or cities (stop-and-go) without having the legs of Lance Armstrong. Respect.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice build. What's the frame, alu?

I run ss, not fixed, at 42/16 because I'm massively unfit and I can't even hills. 

I'm after a steel-framed geared road bike at the moment because of the above!

EDIT: You might like this thread:

http://www.lfgss.com/thread29.html
http://www.lfgss.com/thread77855.html


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 5, 2014)

hairychris said:


> Nice build. What's the frame, alu?
> 
> I run ss, not fixed, at 42/16 because I'm massively unfit and I can't even hills.
> 
> ...



Yup. aluminum.

I rode a steel frame geared bike yesterday for the first time in god knows how long cuz I'm in Guatemala for 10 days and a friend got us some bikes to get around town on. Man, riding that thing felt ....ing weird, drop bars/brakes and all.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 7, 2014)

I've just done a deal for a 90s steel Merckx. Well under 500 USD incl shipping from Europe. Looking forward to getting my hands on it although it's been years since I've ridden anything with drops!

Hope to get some longer rides in now. Cranking like a bastard on ss while sitting pretty upright is not an efficient way of getting from A to B.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 9, 2014)

I've lived in some places infamous for brutal inclines, and the fixed gear guys just keep going!

I'm still riding a 20+ year old Diamondback Ascent EX, with fenders and other stuff for inclement weather, and a friend of mine was shocked at how much it weighs. Someday I'll get a bike which weighs less than 30 lbs. and will be stunned at how easy riding suddenly became....

Pretty steed!


----------



## Omura (Aug 25, 2014)

SD83 said:


> Just tried going uphill at 38/14 and nearly died  (and it wasn't even that steep/long). I feel weak now  The bike looks awesome, but I still can't figure how one can ride one of these in hilly terrain or cities (stop-and-go) without having the legs of Lance Armstrong. Respect.



You don't need the legs of lance armstrong, you just need to be stubborn as hell.
People think they can't do something, and give up, when they haven't really even begun to push themselves. Get past that mental block and you'll find you can do a lot.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 27, 2014)

^ couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Grindspine (Aug 27, 2014)

The frame geometry, carbon fork, front wheel, & bullhorn handles look like an awesome riding combo! I miss having a bike... The city that I live in is not too pedestrian/bike/skate friendly, unfortunately.


----------

